# A couple of new sling shots



## wombat (Apr 21, 2020)

I did a trade with @The100road a while back for some buckeye burl. This is one of the results.
A split frame of Jarrah with a buckeye burl and 5000 year old red gum palm swell on a maple spacer. Maple fork tips and some brass pinning to finish.



 


 


 


 

While I was at it, I used my last bit of Banksia nut on the "Goblet"
A split frame of Spotted gum with a blue 'pearlex' dyed banksia nut on maple for the palm swell. Brass pins and maple fork tips finish it off.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## The100road (Apr 21, 2020)

Love both of those! Great job man. So cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 21, 2020)

The BEST sling shot creator ever! Unmatched in making sling shots! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow,those are gorgeous!! I be afraid to use them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 22, 2020)

@wombat pm coming on the buckeye burl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Apr 22, 2020)

Those are amazing.


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis (Apr 22, 2020)

@wombat : Stunning! Great craftsmanship Walt, and kudos on the _split frame strength tests_. Also, Your photos are very well done! Consider including photos of the complete rig with your recommendation for best elastic bands and ammo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 3, 2020)

The banksia one is incredible! Well done and you are def the sling shot master


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2020)

Well done Walter. I always like seeing your creations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (May 14, 2020)

Beautiful, just beautiful


----------

